# Mag lite 3AA LED?



## 1-3-2-4 (Nov 30, 2008)

I had a 3 AA maglite that was the LED version however one day the batteries just blew up so I took off the LED, anyone know who makes it and what are the ratings for it?


----------



## Rossymeister (Nov 30, 2008)

IIRC, It Uses A Luxeon III LED.

A Quick Google Search Should Bring Up The Spec. Sheet.


----------



## rockz4532 (Nov 30, 2008)

~Deicide~ said:


> IIRC, It Uses A Luxeon III LED.
> 
> A Quick Google Search Should Bring Up The Spec. Sheet.


 yes, it uses a lux 3


----------



## 1-3-2-4 (Nov 30, 2008)

ok I thought so the LED kept popping off the heatsink when i drove it with a 1A driver..

still works fine.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Dec 1, 2008)

1Amp driver? you got that to fit in a mag 3AA LED?


----------



## 1-3-2-4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I said I took the LED off because the batteries exploded.


----------



## brisco (Mar 4, 2009)

I had a question about the removal of the led on the mag led. How did you get your off? I want to replace mine with a brighter one. What is the trick without distroying the housing?


----------



## Marduke (Mar 4, 2009)

It's just press fit in. It's not glued or soldered, which is actually one of the numerous poor design aspects of the LED MiniMag.

It'll just pop right out, sometimes even when you don't want it to.


----------



## brisco (Mar 4, 2009)

I have tried. where is a strip guide on these? Do I have to break plastic. Mine wont come out easily.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 4, 2009)

When you take the head off, the LED can be pried right out.


----------



## brisco (Mar 4, 2009)

I have tried but there is a plastic piece that I have to remove first before I can see anything to do with the led in this 2aa maglite.


----------



## brisco (Mar 4, 2009)

I got it . no worries. I broke the plastic ring out of the way now it works a lot better and I can change the led whenever I want.


----------

